# How big will he get?



## Marines02 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im just curious, I see alot of growth charts and guidelines for shepherds but as we all know every dog is different.
So my age old question is how big do you think my boy will be. He will be 6 months on the 25th and he weighs 60lbs now.
His sire is 125lbs and his dame is between 85 and 90lbs.
Just thought it would sound better coming from people with real experience, thanks!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Marines02 said:


> Im just curious, I see alot of growth charts and guidelines for shepherds but as we all know every dog is different.
> So my age old question is how big do you think my boy will be. He will be 6 months on the 25th and he weighs 60lbs now.
> His sire is 125lbs and his dame is between 85 and 90lbs.
> Just thought it would sound better coming from people with real experience, thanks!


Just a guess Molly was around 40lbs at six months and now at 17 months she is 73lbs. So I would say between 85 and 95lbs! Like I said I am just guessing with comparison to Molly


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

You can make yourself dizzy wondering. 

I had a very small puppy at 9 weeks when he came to me. He has turned out to be just. As big as my other dogs despite my worry that he was going to be a tiny male. 

There's really nothing to base what they could be. Loki is tall and weighs 85 lbs. Always weighed more than Havoc during growth. 
But Havoc being a more solid dog will be slightly shorter and probably weigh more if not the same. 

It's just a huge crapshoot.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Ace we rescued at 5 months and he was 65 pounds. He just went to the vet last week and he is 98 pounds. Big yes, but he is tall as well. I have to agree with Maris, it's really hard to tell how they will turn out.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always had the understanding that the best way to gauge how big your dog will be as an adult is to look at the parents. Puppies grow at different rates so even a litter mate could weigh less or more at the same age. 

125lbs is huge for a Male GSD and 85-90 is also big for a Female. If they are both healthy (meaning not overweight) then I would guess your boy to be over 100lbs when mature.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Marines02 said:


> Im just curious, I see alot of growth charts and guidelines for shepherds but as we all know every dog is different.
> So my age old question is how big do you think my boy will be. He will be 6 months on the 25th and he weighs 60lbs now.
> His sire is 125lbs and his dame is between 85 and 90lbs.
> Just thought it would sound better coming from people with real experience, thanks!


 
The standard is much lower for male and female GSDs. They really are not meant to be huge dogs. Depends on the lines as well.

Here is the first site that I googled tonight that seemed about right based on standards. Take a look at it!

German Shepherd Weight Chart and Height

but many sheps are bigger, based on breeding...yikes...working vs show vs something else. It is also based alot on parents/genetics...which you said the sire was 125 (WAY) big for a male and the dam 85-90 ...again (WAY) big for a female. So your kid is likely to be big as well.

Kelso was 47-50 lbs at 6 months I think and he is now 4.5 yrs old and weighs between 80-82 lbs. Our female (rescue, not sure of lines) is 59-62 lbs at 4.5 years old. (So both about mid range really) Our american line shep was about 75 lbs at her biggest (she was still thin at this weight, but tall), she was a larger female (backyard breeder) she had hip dysplasia and an FHO at age 7.  Devastating, she lived for 5 more wonderful years after but eventually passed away due to her inability to move secondary to her hips)

Hope this helps


----------



## Marines02 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks again for the input. His sire and dame are not overweight, just big shepherds.
The breeders I got him from breed big shepherds, they guarantee hd free for 2yrs.
I guess im gonna have a big boy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your pup is from large stock. just a guess
but i'm thinking 90 lbs (easy) probably more.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's interesting, Glock's sire is about 85 pounds, although he is very lean as he is a working dog. His dam is smaller than that. Glock's brother from the previous litter is 100 pounds. So who knows how big Glock will be!


----------

